# weight of 3/8'' and 1/2'' hex nuts



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Sorry to be a bother, but does anybody know the weight of a finished common 3/8'' and 1/2'' hex nut respectively, thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

3/8" (9.5mm) about 3.5g-4g

1/2" no idea, different metals different weights

(Have you any idea of convert yourself to *metric *measurements)


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

yes i know that thanks. I just dont have an electric scale and i didnt going to the supermarket to weigh.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I usually use 3/8''or .44 lead and they pack a whallop. But they can cost you, so i was thinking of getting hex nuts in bulk. They are cheap and can be flung away all day without hurting my wallet. Few sources say that shooting irregular shape projectile at close range (say within 25feet) wont affect accuracy much, plus the irregular shape improves damage potential. So has anyone tried hex nuts, in terms of lethality how do they match up to steel shots.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hex nuts are not a safe stable ammo to shoot. I will never shoot them again. If you shoot yourself they can be devistating and if you miss they spin off and hit what you dont want.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

*Monster slingshot with homemade "Bonecrusher" ammo*

Have look at FISH'S gallery there is a pic of Rabbit hunt with HEX http://www.huntercat...ry/gallery.html


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Very nice gallery seems like you are walking through a real art gallery.haha







Btw got different ammo to try 15mm hex nuts (more than 1/2'' wide), Lead- 180grain ball, 120 grain torpedoes and diamond shape lead ammo too for penetration. And blowgun darts for fun. So which ammo looks promising for slingshot close range hunting. 180 gr is too heave to shoot effectively with the bands im going to use though.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice collection, always wear Safety Glasses *meets or exceeds ANSI Z87.1-2003 High Impact Requirements*


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I used to use hex nuts when I was a kid. They seemed to go straight.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I sometimes use 1/2'' nuts at 10 meter (33ft)they fly the same as regular ball shaped ammo. I would say up to 15 meters(50ft) definitely they fly the same .Maybe there is not even any differents dont know.
My nut







weights 7 gramms


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There is a problem with odd shaped ammo when hunting, especially nuts. They make more noise than round ammo. If hunting, it means that the game has more warning of the projectile. They don’t even notice incoming round ammo until it is too late. -- Tex


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Yup my 15mm hex nuts are also around 7-8grams that is towards 120 grains, same weight as the diamond and torpedo lead shots except lead is denser. Lead projectiles are double the price$$ but I suspect that they have double the deadliness especially the irregular shaped lead sinkers.







I doubt noise will matter when hunting avians at close distance, birds cant react to noise as fast as mammals can. Rats etc are a real problem, they can jump a noisy shot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am buying a bunch of hex nuts on my lunch break to shoot tonight. I will see how they work and let everybody know. Cheap ammo is always a plus.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

In fact the hex nuts might shoot BETTER than the round balls. Golf balls have imperfections because a perfectly round ball does not fly as fast or as far as one with dimples.

I did just pick up 100 1/4 inch hex nuts at home depot and found that they were no less expensive then regular ammo ...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok. I shot 100 1/4 inch hex nuts this weekend. They seemed to do pretty well. I would not use them as my standard ammo however. I did have a few that went wild and had a couple fork hits which I have never had before. Overall I was pretty accurate with them. If they were cheaper I would use them.


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

i wish lee molds would come out with a .44 cal lead mold with dimples. Hay jose how did the diffrent ammos work? has anyone ever tried egg or football shaped ammo? Or hex nuts filled with lead? Jesse


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

hex nuts filled with lead will definitely pack a whallop. but I dont like to do work for the ammo. Plus they are very heavy use them with powerful bands. Egg shape lead ammo no, but I bought diamond shape ones and long shape ones will try them once Ive completed my slingshot, will start tomorrow. Im sure they have some potential to do some real damage. the .44 cal lead round ball thru my experience does hit hard but my problem with it is trajectory and penetration.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

_If you get the 3/8 hex you can knock a 3/8 steel ball in it. the 1/4 inch is too light. It is a good idea to shoot hex heads with a slingshot you do not like because a fork hit can be very damaging. I know hitting a finger is bad._


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am looking for inexpensive ammo. Even Hex nuts are like $5 for 100 of them. Anyoen have any suggestions? (Other than rocks?)


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

8mm nails, they are quite long. cut them 1.5cm long pieces. deadly cylindrical ammo. Think its cheaper, check it out.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> There is a problem with odd shaped ammo when hunting, especially nuts. They make more noise than round ammo. If hunting, it means that the game has more warning of the projectile. They don't even notice incoming round ammo until it is too late. -- Tex


Hello Tex, Got the 7/16 steel ball from you this morning and I shot about 200 of them and I love them. 7/16 feels right in the pouch and the weight is just right. 
Thanks.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I love using 3/8 hex nuts, also 5/16. They fly just as straight for me	, takes practice though


----------



## SteveCA (Nov 6, 2012)

I think the 3.5g - 4.0g is a bit light for 3/8" hex nuts because the 5/16" nuts I have are 4.5 grams. I'd weigh some 3/8 but I don't think I could round up 10 of them at the moment, time to go shopping.


----------



## SteveCA (Nov 6, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> I am looking for inexpensive ammo. Even Hex nuts are like $5 for 100 of them. Anyoen have any suggestions? (Other than rocks?)


Try to locate an industrial fastener supplier that sells to public. We get 1000 5/16" nuts for $23.00


----------



## SteveCA (Nov 6, 2012)

I picked up some 7/16 and 1/2" hex nuts today and they weights are 12 grams and 15.5 grams respectively.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

If you shoot 7/16 or anything bigger, be careful,
If they are not released in the right manner, they can break your hand
I just posted a video shooting 3/8 over 50 feet, it just takes practice.
As far as hunting goes, i am looking into filling in my 3/8 with lead in the spring for hunting
They are something a shooter must adapt to shooting. 
They dont have the same properties as a round projectile, meaning if your bands arent of equal length,
Released wrong, not centered perfectly in pouch, you will wish you were never born
This increases as you use bigger nuts. I advise against using anything over 3/8
Even 5/16 with lead in it would be good
Just trying to help. Not trying to turn you off of hexnuts.
They can accurately be shot over 50 feet with practice.
But i would stick to 3/8. I dont have access to lead balls, or steel shot here in upstate Ny. So i have been shooting them quiet a bit.
I keep about 10 7/16 on hand for my skunk problem.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

5/16. Are 4.6 grams, 3/8 are 7 grams, 7/16 are 12. Grams. This is on my digital scale. The galvanized ones only weigh a little more, 
But cost quite a bit more.


----------

